# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Tallinnan raitiotiet

## Ketorin

> Puhuttiin tuossa jutussa siitäkin, että raitiovaunujen roolia keskustassa tahdotaan vahvistaa ja että kaupungilla olisi jonkinlainen suunnitelma raitiotien rakentamisesta lentoasemalle ja sen jälkeen mahdollisesti satamaan. Johdinautot kai Tallinnassa ajelevat enimmäkseen neuvostoajan suurlähiöihin, joten niiden korvaamista raitioteillä ei taida olla mietitty.
> 
> Raitiolinjoilla 3 ja 4 alkaa remontti mahdollisesti jo maaliskuussa, sekin tuossa sanottiin.


Jatketaan sen verran, että laajennosten osalta nyt puuhataan vain muutamia satoja metrejä uutta rataa vaativaa lentokentän -linjaa, ja sekin on jossain kaukana tulevikkusessa. Muista artikkeleista luen, että ilmeiseti kaupungin pääarkkitehti Endrik Mänd haluaisi toteuttaa sen vasta Rail Baltican yhteydessä vuonna 2020-2022. 

Lentokentän laajennoksen yhteydessä mainitaan jossain toteuttamisajankohdaksi myös  "seuraava EU-rahoituskausi", mutta siitä ei ota selvää, tarkoitetaanko sillä nyt 2014 alkanutta, vai seuraavaa 2020 alkavaa.


http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/1181...tee-lennujaama

Yllä olevassa väitetään, että Majakateen ja Peterburi teen risteyksestä erkanee tämän linjan ensimmäinen vaihe, joka vain kiertää Peterburi teen eteläpuolelle rakennettavan Pro Kapital -kauppakeskuksen ympäri ja tämä vaihe toteutettaisiin jo nyt alkavan 4-linjan parannuksen yhteydessä?

Kun ei osaa kieltä oikeasti, on vaikea päätellä, mikä on spekulaatiota ja mikä todella tapahtuvaa tulevaisuutta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Eikös Tallinna tilannut pari vuotta sitten konsulttityön lähiöihin ulottuvista pikaratikkalinjoista? En nyt millään löydä sitä. Muistaako muut enempi?

----------


## vompatti

> on vaikea päätellä, mikä on spekulaatiota ja mikä todella tapahtuvaa tulevaisuutta.


Ylläoleva väite ainakin on totta.  :Smile: 

Olen ymmärtänyt, että Tallinnassa oikeasti suunnitellaan raitiotien laajennusta - siis tuota oranssilla piirrettyä lenkkiä - niin, että se voitaisiin toteuttaa jo lähivuosina. Samoin olen ymmärtänyt, että lentokentän raitiotietä suunnitellaan ihan vakavissaan niin, että se voitaisiin rakentaa ensi vuosikymmenellä. Lentokentän raitiotietä siis suunnitellaan tosissaan, mutta toteuttamiseen on niin pitkä aika, että suunnittelu voisi olla yhtä hyvin spekulaatiota. Voisin kuvitella, että tässä vaiheessa suunnitellaan oranssi lenkki vain niin, että sitä on tarvittaessa mahdollista jatkaa lentoasemalle.

Talousministeri Juhan Parts on tainnut sanoa, että seuraava raitiotielaajennus suuntautuu Viimsiin. Tämä on tainnut olla vain heitto?

----------


## sub

Kuvasta, jos yhtään mittakaavassa, päätellen tuo oranssi lenkki vaikuttaa erikoiselta ratkailsulta. Lenkin kun suoristaisi, niin siinä olisi reitti jo pitkälle lentoaseman suuntaan. Toisaalta mihin sitä lenkkiä ylipäätään tarvitaan, kun kuvan mukaan siinä on jo vieressä punainen (pääte?)silmukka?

----------


## Ketorin

> Kuvasta, jos yhtään mittakaavassa, päätellen tuo oranssi lenkki vaikuttaa erikoiselta ratkailsulta. Lenkin kun suoristaisi, niin siinä olisi reitti jo pitkälle lentoaseman suuntaan. Toisaalta mihin sitä lenkkiä ylipäätään tarvitaan, kun kuvan mukaan siinä on jo vieressä punainen (pääte?)silmukka?


En ole aivan varma, tajusinko oikein, mutta...

Rautatien alittaminen ei ole varmaan ihan yksinkertaista, josta syystä se kai sitten halutaan tehdä Rail Balticin rakennuksen kanssa samaan aikaan. Tämä menee varmaan enemmän sarjaan "virastojen välinen mykkäkoulu" kuin tekninen haastavuus.

Vastaavasti Pietarintie ylitetään nyt, kun se joka tapauksessa täytyy katkaista. Ilmeiseti Pietarintien alla kulkee datakaapeleita tai vastaavaa infrastruktuuria (ehkä?), jota ratikkaremppa häiritsee. Varma tieto on, että vain 15% siihen kuluvasta rahasta menee kiskotustyöhön, loppu on putkien ja kaapeleiden siirtoihin.

Ylemistössä on myös vastassa hankalia maanlunastuksia.

Kokonaisuudessaan hommasta saa sen kuvan, että byrokratiaa & politiikkaa. Onko paikalla riittävän iäkästä väkeä vertaamaan, minkä kokoinen ja luonteinen vääntö siitä oli, että linja 2 saatiin Pasilaan? Meinaan Tallinnassa trammi on ollut sijoillaan jo 59 vuotta, Helsingissä ollaan sentään nysvätty edes jotain näennäistä kehitystä vuodesta 76 alkaen.

----------


## vompatti

Kyllä tuo kartta on mittakaavassa. Kuten tekstistä selviää, rakennetaan tuolle vihreälle alueelle jonkinlainen "täällä pääset eroon rahoistasi" -keskus. Kaupunki sponsoroi hanketta ajamalla joukkoliikennematkustajat suoraan oven eteen. Nykyiseltä pysäkiltähän pitää ylittää katu päästäkseen tuolle vihreälle alueelle! Tämän jälkeen voidaankin kysyä, miksi kaupunki tukee yhtä uutta ostoskeskusta hyvällä joukkoliikenteellä?

Tosiaan jos lenkin suoristaisi, saisi rakennettua puuttuvat metrit lentoasemalle saakka. Veikkaan, että tähän teknillis-taloudelliseksi ongelmaksi tai ainakin hyväksi tekosyyksi tulisi rautatien alitus. Veikkaan, että Tallinna ilomielin toteuttaisi lentoaseman raitiotien, jos EU nyt lupaisi maksaa 85 % kokonaiskustannuksista.

Uskon myös, että tällä oranssilla lenkillä saadaan sotkettua koko Tallinnan hieno raitiolinjasto. Nykyiselläänhän linjastossa on neljä linjaa ja neljä päätepysäkkiä. Punaisella merkittyyn Ülemisten päätesilmukkaan ajavat nyt linjat 2 ja 4. Pelkään, että toinen näistä linjoista siirretään tuohon oranssiin päätesilmukkaan, jolloin päätepisteitä tulee viisi. Mikäli Ülemisten nykyinen päätesilmukka puretaan, pitäisi uuteen, oranssiin silmukkaan rakentaa samat kolme raidetta junien odottamiseen. Vaihtoehtoisesti pitää liikennettä harventaa ja päätesilmukassa vietettävää taukoaikaa reilusti lyhentää.

----------


## Ketorin

> Uskon myös, että tällä oranssilla lenkillä saadaan sotkettua koko Tallinnan hieno raitiolinjasto. Nykyiselläänhän linjastossa on neljä linjaa ja neljä päätepysäkkiä. Punaisella merkittyyn Ülemisten päätesilmukkaan ajavat nyt linjat 2 ja 4. Pelkään, että toinen näistä linjoista siirretään tuohon oranssiin päätesilmukkaan, jolloin päätepisteitä tulee viisi.


Ilmeisesti oranssiin lenkkiin ajettaisiin osa linjan 4 lähdöistä, eli linja 4 jaettaisiin linjoiksi 4 ja 4A ("mutta synnytetään lapsi ennen kuin annetaan sille nimi"). Myös silmukkaa satamassa ollaan väläytelty toiseksi päätepisteeksi, mutta missä määrin vaihtoehto on mukana virallisissa suunnitelmissa tai edes että missä määrin lentokenttäratikkaa on oranssin lenkin lisäksi suunniteltu, en osaa sanoa.

Skyscraper-cityssä puhutaan myös sen suuntaista, että linja 4 uusittaisiin vain kyseiseen silmukkaan saakka, eli implisiittisesti sitten Ylemistöön saakka ajettaisiin toistaiseksi vain Tatroilla.

Päivitys:
Sitten löytyi myös kuva härpättimestä ja pari sanaa toisella kotimaisella:

_it was proposed to build 2 new switches after Majaka-Põik and Vineeri stations (most used section), to allow "most optimal" 4th line during rush hour or in case of accidents / breakdown. Loop is a better option as it can be used by old trams also. Vineeri already has a loop. Majaka... Well... When prokapital proposed their idea, Tallinn had all the reasons to agree to build this:_ 



_As this allows to make the reconstruction cheaper and add the most realistic possibility to extend the line till airport_

Päivitys 2: 

Se tapahtuu  :Shocked: 

http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/2328...oit-sai-valmis

----------


## late-

> Eikös Tallinna tilannut pari vuotta sitten konsulttityön lähiöihin ulottuvista pikaratikkalinjoista? En nyt millään löydä sitä. Muistaako muut enempi?


Systra teki alustavan selvityksen Lasnamäen kesken jääneen raitiotien rakentamisesta ja muistaakseni myös linjan jatkamisesta heilurina keskustan läpi Mustamäen johdinautojen tilalle. Ymmärtääkseni hanke on sittemmin haudattu liian kalliina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:44 ----------




> Rautatien alittaminen ei ole varmaan ihan yksinkertaista, josta syystä se kai sitten halutaan tehdä Rail Balticin rakennuksen kanssa samaan aikaan. Tämä menee varmaan enemmän sarjaan "virastojen välinen mykkäkoulu" kuin tekninen haastavuus.


Tallinnassa mykkäkoulu on kaikissa asioissa kaupungin ja valtion välillä. Virossahan on oikeistohallitus, mutta kaupunkia johtaa vironvenäläisten edunvalvojaksi profiloitunut (populistinen) keskustavasemmisto. Valtio haluaisi strategisista syistä raitiotien sekä lentokentälle että omistamaansa satamaan. Kaupungin intressit eivät aina ole olleet samat. Kaupunki on toisaalta liikenneasioissa pitkälti riippuvainen valtion rahoituksesta, joten täysin omaa linjaansa se ei voi vetää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tallinnassa mykkäkoulu on kaikissa asioissa kaupungin ja valtion välillä. Virossahan on oikeistohallitus, mutta kaupunkia johtaa vironvenäläisten edunvalvojaksi profiloitunut (populistinen) keskustavasemmisto. Valtio haluaisi strategisista syistä raitiotien sekä lentokentälle että omistamaansa satamaan. Kaupungin intressit eivät aina ole olleet samat. Kaupunki on toisaalta liikenneasioissa pitkälti riippuvainen valtion rahoituksesta, joten täysin omaa linjaansa se ei voi vetää.


Kuvittelisin että raitiotie satamaan kiinnostaisi kaupunkia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jusa

> Kuvittelisin että raitiotie satamaan kiinnostaisi kaupunkia. t. Rainer


Ainakin laivamatkaajille se olisi tervetullut, niin poroille kuin paikallisille.

----------


## vompatti

> Skyscraper-cityssä puhutaan myös sen suuntaista, että linja 4 uusittaisiin vain kyseiseen silmukkaan saakka, eli implisiittisesti sitten Ylemistöön saakka ajettaisiin toistaiseksi vain Tatroilla.


Tämä hieman selittäisi. Uusilla ja kalliilla vaunuilla ajettaisiin vain ne osuudet, joilla on suurin kuormitus. Näin saataisiin uusista vaunuista paras hyöty. Samalla hieman "säästettäisiin" ratakustannuksissa, kun ei tarvitsisi niin paljon uudistaa. Ne harvat, jotka tuonne Ylimystön päätesilmukkaan matkustavat, mahtuvat kyllä Tatraan.  Ilman tätä perustelua en näe mitään hyötyä sellaisesta uudesta päätesilmukasta, joka ei tuo käytännössä yhtään uutta pysäkkiä tai lyhyempää kävelymatkaa, mutta sen sijaan sekavoittaa liikennettä, vaunukiertoa ja reittikarttaa.

Kun katsoo nykyisen bussilinjan 2 aikataulua ja kuormitusta, ei uskoisi, että tuota linjaa seuraavaksi ollaan muuttamassa raitiotieksi. Tämä ei tietenkään ole mikään peruste. Huonolla linjallahan ei voida saada samanlaista kysyntää kuin hyvällä. Varmaan sataman raitiotie lisää kaupunkiliikenteen kysyntää satamassa - olkoon se sitten vaikka raidekerrointa. 

Mitä reittiä mielestänne tuo sataman raitiotie sitten linjattaisiin? Hobujaama-pysäkiltä mahtuisi varmaan kääntymään Hobujaama-kadulle, mutta tälle reitille taitaa olla muita esteitä? Raitiovaunua ei varmaan mukavasti saada linjattua nykyisen bussin reittiä D-terminaalin kautta A-terminaalille? Pelkästään A-terminaalille saisi raitiotien kätevästi jostakin Linnahallin pysäkin tienoilta. Tällöin D-terminaali jäisi palvelematta, mutta lyhyellä radalla saataisiin yhteys satamasta Hobujaaman, linja-autoaseman ja Ülemisten rautatieaseman kautta lentoasemalle.

----------


## iiko

> Ainakin laivamatkaajille se olisi tervetullut, niin poroille kuin paikallisille.


Olisihan se, mutta reitin suunnittelemisessa on varmaan omat haasteensa: kun joku laivayhtiö purkaa toista kilometriä autokaistaansa Tallinnan katuverkkoon, ruuhka on aika lailla valmis - olkoonkin että sujuvampaa tuolla on kuin Länkkärissä...

----------


## vompatti

> Olisihan se, mutta reitin suunnittelemisessa on varmaan omat haasteensa: kun joku laivayhtiö purkaa toista kilometriä autokaistaansa Tallinnan katuverkkoon, ruuhka on aika lailla valmis - olkoonkin että sujuvampaa tuolla on kuin Länkkärissä...


Reitillä Tallinnan satamista kaupungin keskustan ulkopuolelle ei ole yhteisiä kaistoja autoilla ja raitiovaunuilla. Näin ollen ainoaksi pullonkaulaksi jäisi risteykset ja uusi rakennettava rata satamaan. Satelliittikuvien perusteella A-terminaalin eteen saisi hyvin tehtyä radan omille kaistoilleen. Risteyksestä selvitään liikennevaloilla; muutaman minuutin välein risteyksen nopeasti ylittävä raitiovaunu ei ole ruuhkauttava tekijä. Ihan eri asia sitten on, halutaanko uudet radat tehdä omille kaistoilleen.

D-terminaaliin saataisiin raitiotie Hobujaama- ja Paadi-katuja pitkin ilman suurempia ruuhkia. Kai se rata mahtuisi kulkemaan jostakin hotellin ja ostoskeskuksten välistä? Valitettavasti vanhan kapearaiteisen rautatien reitti D-terminaalin luo ei ole käytettävissä. Narva maanteen varteen on rakennettu talo, joka estää liikenteen Uus-Sadama-kadulta.

----------


## vompatti

> Vastaavasti Pietarintie ylitetään nyt, kun se joka tapauksessa täytyy katkaista.


Kävin pari viikkoa sitten Tallinnassa. Raitiovaunun ikkunasta olin näkevinäni, että kiskot kadun yli jo menevät. Mitään muuta kiskoa ei tietenkään ollut muuta kuin tuon kadun ylittävä osuus. Kuinkahan pitkään nuo ovat olleet valmiina? En muista niitä kesällä nähneeni, mutta kai ne silloinkin siinä olivat.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tallinnassa ei liikennöi raitiovaunuja 4.-24.8. ratatöistä johtuen. Tiedote

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tallinnassa ei liikennöi raitiovaunuja 4.-24.8. ratatöistä johtuen. Tiedote


Niin, nyt katkeaa liikenne jo ykkösellä ja kakkosellakin. Kolmosen ja nelosen remonttitauko jatkuu kuun lopulle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ylen uutiset tänään: Tallinnaan suunnitellaan uusia raitiolinjoja




> Jos kaikki sujuu suunnitelmien mukaan, hankkeet voivat toteutua vuonna 2017.


Tarkoitetaankohan tällä valmistumista vai aloittamista?

----------


## Ketorin

> Ylen uutiset tänään: Tallinnaan suunnitellaan uusia raitiolinjoja
> 
> 
> 
> Tarkoitetaankohan tällä valmistumista vai aloittamista?


Viimevuotinen aloitusvuosi oli 2015, mutta se riippuu varmaan tuosta kauppakeskuksesta. Onko kukaan käynyt paikan päällä ja nähnyt, että rakennetaako siellä jo jotain tänä kesänä?

Ei ole myöskään mitään hajua, mihin tuossa voitaisiin viitata Sataman raition päättymisellä keskilinnaan. Ennemmin tuntuu, että siinä lukee "sataman ja keskustan välisiä yhteyksiä parannetaan", ottamatta kantaa edes onko se raitietienä vai ei. 

_Lisaks on kavas trammiliini pikendamine lennujaamani, Tallinna Vanasadama ja kesklinna vaheliste ühenduste rajamine._
_Tallinna Vanasadama ja kesklinna vaheliste ühenduste rajamine._




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ketorin
> 
> 
> Kun ei osaa kieltä oikeasti, on vaikea päätellä, mikä on spekulaatiota ja mikä todella tapahtuvaa tulevaisuutta.
> 
> 
> Ylläoleva väite ainakin on totta.


Tarkoitin tällä muuten, että omassa äidinkielessä ja englannissakin tunnistaa jo, missä vaiheessa puhutaan utopiasilmälasit päässä, mutta tässä tapauksessa heikko passiivinen ymmärrys ei vain riitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:10 ----------

Lisätään vielä, että luulen löytäneeni varsinaisen "rakennussuunnitelman 2014-2017", ja siinä ei tuntuisi olevan mitään, tosin tuota on tosi raskasta lukea, kun ei tajua kuin 1/4.

https://www.mkm.ee/sites/default/fil...17_080714.xlsx

 Joku kielenosaaja voisi hypätä apuun ja sanoa mikä tää härpäke on ja onko se millään lailla relevantti tähän asiaan liittyen.

----------


## vompatti

> Ei ole myöskään mitään hajua, mihin tuossa voitaisiin viitata Sataman raition päättymisellä keskilinnaan. Ennemmin tuntuu, että siinä lukee "sataman ja keskustan välisiä yhteyksiä parannetaan", ottamatta kantaa edes onko se raitietienä vai ei.


Ihan selvästi siinä ei sanottu, että sataman raitiolinja päättyisi keskustaan. Tulkitsin tuon niin, että raitiotie yhdistäisi sataman nykyiseen raitioverkkoon keskustassa. Ratikka varmaan ajaisi satamasta keskustan kautta johonkin nykyiseen (tai tulevaan lentoaseman) silmukkaan.

Skyscrapercityssä on julkaistu kartta, joka on kopioitu jostain maksullisesta verkkolehdestä. Karttaan on piirretty raitiotie sille reitille, jota jo mietiskelin tässä viestiketjussa tammikuussa. Reitti siis kulkisi Hobujaama-pysäkiltä Hobujaama-katua pitkin jostain hotellin ja ostoskeskuksen välistä D-terminaalille. Kai se tuosta sitten mahtuu rikkomatta mitään kirkkoa tai hotellia. Huoltoasema pitänee siirtää muualle. Liikennevaloja tai -merkkejä varmaan tarvitaan sataman päätesilmukan tienoilla katkaisemaan laivan autojonot silloin kun raitiovaunu on tulossa.

Se nyt olisi pitänyt arvata, että sataman raitiotie tehdään Tallinkin terminaaliin eikä ulkomaalaisten laivayhtiöiden harvoin käyttämään A-terminaaliin. Montakos säännöllistä reittiliikenteen laivaa edes A-terminaalille purjehtii? Vikingin XPRS ja Eckerön Finlandia? Jatkossa ilmeisesti A-terminaalia palvellaan taksein niin kuin nyt Linda Linen käyttämää Linnahallin terminaalia (eivätkä ne porot joukkoliikennettä muutenkaan käyttäisi).

----------


## Ketorin

> Ihan selvästi siinä ei sanottu, että sataman raitiolinja päättyisi keskustaan. Tulkitsin tuon niin, että raitiotie yhdistäisi sataman nykyiseen raitioverkkoon keskustassa. Ratikka varmaan ajaisi satamasta keskustan kautta johonkin nykyiseen (tai tulevaan lentoaseman) silmukkaan.
> 
> Skyscrapercityssä on julkaistu kartta, joka on kopioitu jostain maksullisesta verkkolehdestä. Karttaan on piirretty raitiotie sille reitille, jota jo mietiskelin tässä viestiketjussa tammikuussa. Reitti siis kulkisi Hobujaama-pysäkiltä Hobujaama-katua pitkin jostain hotellin ja ostoskeskuksen välistä D-terminaalille. Kai se tuosta sitten mahtuu rikkomatta mitään kirkkoa tai hotellia. Huoltoasema pitänee siirtää muualle. Liikennevaloja tai -merkkejä varmaan tarvitaan sataman päätesilmukan tienoilla katkaisemaan laivan autojonot silloin kun raitiovaunu on tulossa.
> 
> Se nyt olisi pitänyt arvata, että sataman raitiotie tehdään Tallinkin terminaaliin eikä ulkomaalaisten laivayhtiöiden harvoin käyttämään A-terminaaliin. Montakos säännöllistä reittiliikenteen laivaa edes A-terminaalille purjehtii? Vikingin XPRS ja Eckerön Finlandia? Jatkossa ilmeisesti A-terminaalia palvellaan taksein niin kuin nyt Linda Linen käyttämää Linnahallin terminaalia (eivätkä ne porot joukkoliikennettä muutenkaan käyttäisi).


Se olisi varmaankin sitten tämä kuva:

----------


## vristo

Nopea heittolaukaus älypuhelimen kameralla auton tuulilasin läpi: Pärnuntiellä todella mittavia raitioteiden ratatöitä ja jossain kohdin on jo aika valmistakin. Laadukkaan näköistä raitiotietä, kaikinpuolin.  Bussit on myös siirretty kulkemaan yhteiskaistoilla ratikoiden kanssa (ainakin Pärnu maanteellä). 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qgg8p4ctr...hO3LD-eCa?dl=0

----------


## Ketorin

Selailin taas skyscrapercityä ja siellä tuli vastaan aika uskottava selitys tuolle ihme-lenkille; ilmeisesti Ülemisten seisakkeesta suunnitellaan jonkinlaista laajempaa jokkuliikenteen vaihtoterminaalia vähän samaan tapaan, mitä Hesessä on suunniteltu Käpylään. Tästä tulisi sitten samalla myös Rail Baltican pääteasema, että aikatauluosviitta lienee siinä. Koska olen jonkinasteisessa univelassa, niin vähän niin kuin selailin keskustelun läpi, mutta ilmeisesti on järjestetty jonkinlainen konseptin suunnittelukilpailu, jolla on jopa voittajakin jo. Ei ole mikään oikea arkkitehtikilpailu, voittaja sai tyyliin 10000 .

Lisäksi Ülemisten cityyn nousee uutta kerrostaloa jo ihan konkreettisesti ja myöskin tuo tontti, jolle Peterburiteen ylittävä pistoraide päättyy, on nyt kaivettu auki.

Että tuollaista olisi tarjolla.

----------


## heka

Vanhat vaunut menevät romuksi, kun uusia alkaa saapua 15.12. alkaen. On turhaan yritetty kaupata Ukrainaan.
http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/3019...vad-vanarauaks

----------


## heka

Nyt on ensimmäinen Tallinnassa. Jos tuota oikein ymmärrän, Moonikan lisäksi loputkin saavat nimen. 
http://tallinncity.postimees.ee/3030...auni-naisenime

----------


## Ketorin

http://majandus24.postimees.ee/30910...ab-juba-tanavu

Rautatien alittavan tunnelin esityöt ovat alkaneet ja valmista pitäisi olla vuoden päästä.

Tässä olisi kuva viimeisimmästä ratalinjauksesta, PDF numero 4.
https://opinfo.tallinn.ee/menetlus/2349?objekt_id=3810

----------


## vompatti

> Tässä olisi kuva viimeisimmästä ratalinjauksesta, PDF numero 4.
> https://opinfo.tallinn.ee/menetlus/2349?objekt_id=3810


Aiemmin olen täällä kertonut, että Majaka põik/Pae -pysäkkiparin kohdalla oli jo kiskot asennettu yli Pietarintien. Vierailin viikko sitten taas Tallinnassa ja totesin, että nyt nämä kiskot on yhdistetty vaihteilla raitiotiehen. Samoin ajolanka on vedetty tien yli. Tien toisella puolella kiskot ovat myös valmiita. Kiskot ja ajolanka menevät alamäkeen kohti rautatietä. Näyttää siis samalta kuin Ketorinin linkkaamassa kartassa (PDF numero 4). Kaikki näytti valmiilta, mutta silti alue oli aidattu. En mennyt katsomaan, joko silmukka olisi valmis.

Täällä esitettiin ajatus siitä, että uusilla CAFin vaunuilla ajettaisiin vain tähän uuteen päätesilmukkaan, ja Ülemisteen ajettaisiin jatkossakin vain Tatroilla. Tämä onneksi oli vain arvailua. Rata Ülemisteen asti on uusittu kokonaan. Päätepysäkin vieressä näkyy sepelin ja asfaltin alta ihan uusia puisia ratapölkkyjä. CAFin ratikat kulkevat tasaisesti ja hiljaisesti Ülemisten päätesilmukkaan.

----------


## vompatti

> Skyscrapercityssä on julkaistu kartta, joka on kopioitu jostain maksullisesta verkkolehdestä. Karttaan on piirretty raitiotie sille reitille, jota jo mietiskelin tässä viestiketjussa tammikuussa. Reitti siis kulkisi Hobujaama-pysäkiltä Hobujaama-katua pitkin jostain hotellin ja ostoskeskuksen välistä D-terminaalille. Kai se tuosta sitten mahtuu rikkomatta mitään kirkkoa tai hotellia.


Helmikuun lopulla oli Viron lehdistössä vähän toisenlaisia karttoja. Näissäkin raitiotie tulisi Hobujaama-pysäkiltä Hobujaama-katua pitkin. Tästä raitiotie kääntyisi Ahtri-kadulle, josta edelleen josta edelleen Lootsille. Näin ollen kiskot eivät kulkisi aivan lähdeltä kirkkoa.

Raitiotie on siis suunnitteilla vain Tallinkin käyttämään D-terminaaliin.

----------


## Eppu

> Raitiotie on siis suunnitteilla vain Tallinkin käyttämään D-terminaaliin.


Tietääkseni sataman terminaalien uudistuksen myötä pitäisi päästä jotain käytävää pitkin kulkemaan terminaalien välillä. Riittänee siis että ratikkayhteys on vain D-terminaalille saakka.

----------


## vompatti

> Tietääkseni sataman terminaalien uudistuksen myötä pitäisi päästä jotain käytävää pitkin kulkemaan terminaalien välillä. Riittänee siis että ratikkayhteys on vain D-terminaalille saakka.


Kyllä. Terminaalien välille tulee kävelysilta, jolla kanava ylitetään. Tuon parin sadan metrin kävelemiseen menee terveeltä ihmiseltä suunnilleen yhtä kauan kuin nykyisin bussilta terminaalien väliseen matkaan tietä pitkin.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Kyllä. Terminaalien välille tulee kävelysilta, jolla kanava ylitetään. Tuon parin sadan metrin kävelemiseen menee terveeltä ihmiseltä suunnilleen yhtä kauan kuin nykyisin bussilta terminaalien väliseen matkaan tietä pitkin.


Niin. Terveeltä ihmiseltä. Mutta entäs vanhukset, muut liikuntarajoitteiset jne? Jaa, mutta heillähän ei nyky-yhteiskunnassa ole mitään väliä niinettä haitannooko tuo...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin. Terveeltä ihmiseltä. Mutta entäs vanhukset, muut liikuntarajoitteiset jne? Jaa, mutta heillähän ei nyky-yhteiskunnassa ole mitään väliä niinettä haitannooko tuo...


Jos nyt Tallinnan satamaan vihdoin tulee raitiotie niin se on pelkästään positiivinen asia. Tähän asti maisema on ollut kuin kehitysmaassa, mutta parannusta on siis luvassa. 

Olen matkustanut liikuntarajoitteisen kanssa Tallinnassa ja aluksi yritin tarjota lyhyttä kävelyä ratikalle mutta "tulipa takso" meidät sitten lopulta vei kohteisiin jonne olimme menossa. Satamassa tosin hinnat ovat 5-kertaiset kuin keskikaupungilta otetussa  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## iiko

> Olen matkustanut liikuntarajoitteisen kanssa Tallinnassa ja aluksi yritin tarjota lyhyttä kävelyä ratikalle mutta "tulipa takso" meidät sitten lopulta vei kohteisiin jonne olimme menossa. Satamassa tosin hinnat ovat 5-kertaiset kuin keskikaupungilta otetussa 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tallinnassa on jokaisen taksin takaoven ikkunassa lappu, joka kertoo, mitä maksaa. Luonnollisesti kun on Tallink Takso, joka on edullinen, on myöskin Tallinn Takso, joka ei sitten ole. Eli tarkkana saakin olla.

----------

